# Posenmontage auf Aal ?



## syndrom (21. April 2006)

Hat einer von Euch mal ein Info bzw. eine bildliche Darstellung solch einer Montage ?
Ich höre immer das die Pose auf dem Waser liegen soll oder das der Köder 10 cm über Grund oder auf dem Grund direkt sein soll.

Könnt ihr mal Eure Montagen zeigen ?


----------



## Stefan6 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Schauste da    http://people.freenet.de/stefan6/montagen.htm

http://www.asv-mueden.de/aal.htm

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=103


----------



## Ecky (22. April 2006)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Hallo 
also ich verwende die einfachste montage auf Aal..(behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal) 
Also ganz normal pose wirbel haken blei. ob du jetzt knapp übern grund oder in mittelwasser angelst spielt meiner meinung ´nach keine grosse rolle da der aal deinen köder riecht...
hoffe ich konnte helfen gruß ecky


----------



## Makreli (22. April 2006)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

So wie Ecky das gesat hat ist gut!
Mann kann den Köderfisch noch an den Flanken einritzen mit einem messer dann hatt mann ein bischen mehr schonzen Aale zu fangen!


----------



## BastiFantasti (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Mooin 

ich würde den Hacken bei der Posenmontage ruhig auf dem Grung liegen lassen.
So fische ich immer erfolgreich auf aal.
So spüren die ale auch keinen großen wiederstand.

gruß basti


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. Mai 2008)

ich maches es so:

durchlauf ( leucht ) pose und bleischrot so eingestellt das das blei ( im uferbereich ) kurz ( 2 - 3 cm ) uber dem grund liegt.
wenn wind dazu kommt die montage voll auf grund damit sie nicht so schnell abgetrieben wird.
köder benutze ich tauwurm und köfi ( max. 5 cm ).
gerade im moment suche dir stellen wo du brutfische ( oder weißfische die laichen ) am ufer antriffst.
es kann dort auch nur 30 cm tief sein ( die aale stört das knicki nicht ! ) du wirst dort mit sicherheit welche bekommen!


----------



## zanderzone (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*



Ecky schrieb:


> Hallo
> also ich verwende die einfachste montage auf Aal..(behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal)
> Also ganz normal pose wirbel haken blei. ob du jetzt knapp übern grund oder in mittelwasser angelst spielt meiner meinung ´nach keine grosse rolle da der aal deinen köder riecht...
> hoffe ich konnte helfen gruß ecky


 
Würde auf Aal nie einen Köder im Mittelwasser anbieten! Immer auf Grund! Der Aal sucht am Boden nach Nahrung und im mittelwasser hast du viel mehr Weißfische!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## jtomit (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Hallo, wenn Du am See angelst Pose gut ausgebleit dorthin werfen wo Fischbrut ist. Köder sollt auf Grund oder Kurz über Grund liegen. Eventuell Pose so einstellen das diese laicht schräg steht. Dann hast du Gewißheit das der Köder auf Grund liegt. Gute Stelle sind meist flache vor Schilf oder ähnlichem. Am Fluß lasse ich die Pose fast ganz auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegen. Wegen eventuellem weitertreiben des Köders. Bein einem Biss richtet sich die Pose dann auf. Gruß Tomi


----------



## Zanderfraek (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Ich persönlich lote meine Pose so aus das die pose leicht 
schräg steht, dabei liegt das unterste Blei auf dem Boden.
Nun werfe ich meine Montage leicht entfernt von verdächtigen Stellen(Seerosen, Wurzeln usw.).
Wichtig:
Nicht zu weit  an solche stellen Werfen,
sonst zieht der Aal sofor die Montage in Hindernis!!

Also, viel Erfolg#6!!!!!!


----------



## Berserker91 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Man kann die Pose doch trotzdem schwimmen lassen und den Haken destotrotz auf Grund anbieten, so siehst du wenn ein Fisch anbeißt.

LG


----------



## crazyFish (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Würde auf Aal nie einen Köder im Mittelwasser anbieten! Immer auf Grund! Der Aal sucht am Boden nach Nahrung und im mittelwasser hast du viel mehr Weißfische!



Hmm muss man einschränken, ich kenne Leute die sehr erfolgreich über knapp Wasserpflanzen fischen. Aus diesen steigt der Aal kurz auf und schnappt sich den Köder dann. Sollte natürlich nicht unbedingt ein KöFi sein sondern mehr ein Happen.


----------



## Fischer1991 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Man was macht ihr so großen aufwand? Ich mach das ganz einfach wie ne normale posen montage eben... 

Hacken - vorfach (40cm) - wirbel - blei - pose - perle - stopper.

Alles schön auskurieren das der köder auf grund liegt. Ne kleine laube oder nen kleinen barsch drauf, darf ruhig 6 cm haben. Denn fisch ein wenig einritzen und abgehts.

Als beifang haste auch noch zander, hatte auch schon welse... hechte eben raubfisch. Wenn du stellen weißt wo sich die weißfische aufhalten in massen. Dann haste am meisten glück mit deinem aal.

Warum so kompliziert wenns einfach auch geht? hehe xD


----------



## Zanderfraek (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Wenn du direkt über Unterwasserpflanzen angels,
reicht auch schon ein viertel Tauwurm,
den der Aal mit einem Haps fressen kann.
Mit größeren Köder funktioniert das nich#d.
der Aal zieht nämlich sofort zurück in die Pflanzen und 
der Anschlag muss desshalb sofort sitzen!!!


|laola:


----------



## Teddy13 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Moin Moin,bin neu hier im Forum und meine große Leidenschaft ist das Aal angeln und das spinnen auf Hecht.Leider beides Fische die in meinen Vereinsgewässern(Leine verschiedene Kolke und Baggerseen) nicht so in großen Stückzahlen vorkommen,da bei uns die Kohle eher für das Lachsprogramm und Bachforellenbesatz verpulvert wird.Wie wohl überall ist der Aal in den letzten Jahren stark zurück gegangen,was wohl vor allem auch dem Wels/Kormoran zu verdanken ist,denn kleine Welse fange ich mittlerweile häufiger wie Aale.Wie sieht es bei euch in Fließgewässern aus?So nun meine Frage:welche Schnurfarbe sollte man am besten auf Aal verwenden,die Leine fließt ziemlich schnell und das Wasser ist eher bräunlich obwohl Wasserqualität 2,oder ist die Farbe eher unwichtig da der Aal ja nicht gut sieht?danke


----------



## Helmut2004 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Auf die Schnurfarbe habe ich noch nie aufgepaßt, verwende meistens monofile, durchsichtige Standardschnur.
Als Köder hatte ich bei den meisten Fängen Mist- oder Rotwürmer (die Mistwürmer aus Nachbars Komposthaufen sind die Besten #6).
Anbieten tu ich sie auf Grund oder kurz darüber.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*



> Würde auf Aal nie einen Köder im Mittelwasser anbieten! Immer auf Grund! Der Aal sucht am Boden nach Nahrung und im mittelwasser hast du viel mehr Weißfische!



Na dann versuche es mal auf Vorfachtiefe in wirklich warmen Vollmondnächten direkt an einem Seerosengelege. Du wirst dich wundern, wo sich Aale mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit einfinden!




Fischer1991 schrieb:


> Hacken - vorfach (40cm) - wirbel - blei - pose - perle - stopper.
> Alles schön *auskurieren* das der köder auf grund liegt. Ne kleine laube oder nen kleinen barsch drauf, darf ruhig 6 cm haben. Denn fisch ein wenig einritzen und abgehts.



Stimmt. Wer mit *Hacken* fischt, der muss *auskurieren*. Eine echt kranke Montage!


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

Muss noch nicht einmal Seerose und Vollmond sein - hochstehende Wasserpest langt allemal aus. Hauptsache, dass Wasser ist "warm" und es regnet nicht.


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

wird dem autor egal sein... der thread is von 2006 mädels...


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

... mit "Zwischenneueinstieg" in Post #14 :m


----------



## Carpmario (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Muss noch nicht einmal Seerose und Vollmond sein - hochstehende Wasserpest langt allemal aus. Hauptsache, dass Wasser ist "warm" und es regnet nicht.



Warum soll es nicht regnen???
Meine erfahrung ist wenns regnet und blitz&Donner ist dann gehts los auf Aal.
Mein persönlicher rekord sind 27stk in einer Nacht bei genau diesem Wetter!!!


----------



## Raapro (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*

einfach ganz normal pose hakenb blei halt wie mans macht und wo der köder sich imm wasser befindet ist egal. Ich fische mit einen tirolerhölzchen da bei uns sehr schlammig ist und bin dammit sehr erfolgreich


----------



## thanatos (9. März 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*



~Fishinator~ schrieb:


> wird dem autor egal sein... der thread is von 2006 mädels...



hast ja soo recht ,aber 2o06 ist ja nicht viel gekommen,
ist doch aber jetzt ein interessanter Erfahrungsaustausch,
ooder ???


----------



## hotze (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Würde auf Aal nie einen Köder im Mittelwasser anbieten! Immer auf Grund! Der Aal sucht am Boden nach Nahrung und im mittelwasser hast du viel mehr Weißfische!
> 
> mfg
> zanderzone


Moin, wenn er mit köfi im mittelwasser fischt ist er zwischen den weissfischen ja ganz richtig. das funzt.

gruß


----------



## thanatos (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Aal ?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Würde auf Aal nie einen Köder im Mittelwasser anbieten! Immer auf Grund! Der Aal sucht am Boden nach Nahrung und im mittelwasser hast du viel mehr Weißfische!
> 
> mfg
> zanderzone



|gr: möcht ich stark bestreiten.habe sie schon an der 
oberfläche rauben gesehen und auch beim barschangeln
2m über dem grund gefangen.#6


----------

